# reiner/working cow...



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He is gorgeous. Almost any horse can do lower level reining and cow work. When it comes to cutting and such, bloodlines play a lot into it but he appears to have good solid confo that would be suitable for a pretty darn good reining horse. You have done wonderfully with him, he has filled out tons and looks great.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks smrobs ... he is getting fed to his hearts content and ridden so it is turning into muscle ... he goes really well 85% of the time on a loose rein and we have learned to chase steers at the ropings we go to ... he also has a great stop on him. I am working on simple lead changes right now so that we can master some flying lead changes soon and we do some slow spins (we are much better to the right but can do them both ways.. over time it will get better)... ill keep you all posted!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

He looks lost better! I think he could definantly do rein/cow work, i think he has "the look" lol. Very handsome boy. Is that your indoor arena??? It is amazing i wish i had one =(


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks!

yep it's indoor, well kind of. it has a roof but no walls


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Is it you indoor arena though??


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

He looks way better!! He looks like he would be good at small time reining and cow ponying


----------



## ArabFarroh (Aug 14, 2009)

Beautiful,
Beautiful
Beautiful
Beautiful 
Beautiful
Beautiful
Beautiful
Beautiful
Beautiful
Beautiful
horse


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

not mine .. where my horses at tho .. wish i owned it!

thanks everyone for the compliments


----------



## binkyhoo (Jul 13, 2009)

I have been here a month or so and it is nice to see something other than jumping and/or english. Like the others said he looks so much better. Very pretty and healthy looking. You did a good job of it! I like the blue booties too.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

binky- sorry to burst your bubble but i am a hunter/jumper at heart! I am just dabbling in the western world ... i have ridden/shown enlish since i was 8 and even rode in college on the equestrian team .. haha but i am glad you like Brodie!


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

You have done a great job with him! He looks 10 times better than the 1st photo, and looks so well cared for.
If he has the mind, he could for sure be a reiner. That's the most important thing! He looks like he'd be a great turn back horse at the cuttings - I love being on turn back. It's fast and fun. Also a great way to expose your boy to new things and increase his responsiveness.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks ... i have been going to roping's with him and he is loving chasing the steers so we will see how things progress


----------



## Barrel_racer_0 (May 12, 2008)

He's a cutie, I can see him doing some team pennings! As far as reining and cutting, he can probly do both those also. With cutting bloodlines definitly help my cutting horse is a poco bueno baby his registered name is way bueno. Reining isnt to hard as long as he has a good stop and will turn on a dime but those can be worked on if he doesnt. I see no reason why he couldnt do any of the things you want him to.


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Handsome boy there! I, too an envious of the riding arena. Wish I had something like that to ride under!_


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Great looking horse. 
I hope you dont mind me asking but, what kind of boots does your horse have on? I am having a problem choosing boots for my Quarter Horse and those look good.

Thanks


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Chess46 said:


> Great looking horse.
> I hope you dont mind me asking but, what kind of boots does your horse have on? I am having a problem choosing boots for my Quarter Horse and those look good.
> 
> Thanks


They are Sports Medicine Boots Elite ... if you go to discounthorse.come you can get the 4 pack and they give you free bell boots for $135 ... that is the cheapest I have found. I always say that my SMB are the cheapest insurance possible


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks Dreamer and Barrel!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

He deifnately looks a lot better. I'm sure he'll perform brilliantly for you.

Keep working hard, you'll do wonderful.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks!  he is a good boy most of the time .. he is so smart and sometime he just decides not to listen- it's like reasoning with an old man- but he isn't old! lol


----------

